# Maybe a dumb question, but will Bolivian rams eat RCSs and Amano shrimp?



## rscotti (Nov 18, 2009)

Title says it all.

Thanks,


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe, but chances are yes.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I can say for certain they will eat the young RCS if they come across any. But they will for the most part leave the juvies and adults alone if they are fed well. It's my understanding that Amanos don't breed in freshwater so they should be fine.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

They will eat both. Any fish will go after small shrimp babies.

Good luck. Eventually your population of shrimp will go down.

I put most of the males in my fish tank.


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, they will eat 'em if it fits in their mouth.


----------

